# Beamswork Hi lumen question



## Kylesaltandpepper (Aug 30, 2014)

I was wondering if the 48 inch beamswork hi lumen was a good light for me. Here's the link: Amazon.com : BeamsWork 48"-50" Hi Lumen LED Aquarium Light Fixture 120 96x0.5W : Aquarium Beamwork Light : Pet Supplies My tank is a 55g tank and 18 inches high. I grow java fern and other low light plants. I also want my cichlid colors to come out. Before, I've been using a terrible light that came with the hood. Will this be a good light for me? Thanks


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kylesaltandpepper said:


> I was wondering if the 48 inch beamswork hi lumen was a good light for me. Here's the link: Amazon.com : BeamsWork 48"-50" Hi Lumen LED Aquarium Light Fixture 120 96x0.5W : Aquarium Beamwork Light : Pet Supplies My tank is a 55g tank and 18 inches high. I grow java fern and other low light plants. I also want my cichlid colors to come out. Before, I've been using a terrible light that came with the hood. Will this be a good light for me? Thanks


Too blue.. 
This is better ..UNFORTUNATELY.........



> Stock Status:West coast seaport shutdown. No ETA yet


http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56367p.htm

Technically speaking either of those are a bit short in reds for any red toned fish.. 6500k is certainly better than 10000k though..
11 =6500k leds , 4= 660nm leds..











A picture of color temp is worth 10000k words.. 
http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/new-5000k-planted-tank-spectrum.225/

According to this a 10000k/actinic should be fine for cichlids. Personally I prefer more red for ANY red toned fish.. as the above discus tanks shows..
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/media/PDF/ColorSpectrumGuideFW.pdf

If you look at the spectrum's it is hard to imagine 10000k "enhances" red BTW


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

About the Beamswork 6500K leds, they are high in the yellow-green spectrum so greens look a bit yellow. A green SMD LED light strip can fix that problem, though, but is a hassle to install.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Just buy on eBay and save yourself the headache of possibly having to deal with this "company."


----------



## mrbigshot (Sep 14, 2014)

last i heard was check back in 2-3 weeks for a status update on both ebay and aquatraders. i suspect them to be the same people. they sell the same used item on both sites.

i have ordered from both topdogsellers and aquatraders and never had a problem with either.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

AquaTraders is having an eBay sale. I just bought the 36" Quad fixture, timer, and hanging kit for less than what it would have cost for the fixture alone at AT's website. :bounce:


----------



## Kylesaltandpepper (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm going towards this led: http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56367p.htm but unfortunately they say its out of stock since the west seaport shut down. I hope they restock by the next month. If they don't restock, will this help bring out fish colors and java fern: http://www.aquatraders.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=56327P&CartID=1 Also, will these Beamswork leds last long? I'm pretty suspicious about their cheap prices. Is aquatrade a safe website to buy from or is it not trust worthy?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kylesaltandpepper said:


> I'm going towards this led: http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56367p.htm but unfortunately they say its out of stock since the west seaport shut down. I hope they restock by the next month. If they don't restock, will this help bring out fish colors and java fern: http://www.aquatraders.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=56327P&CartID=1 Also, will these Beamswork leds last long? I'm pretty suspicious about their cheap prices. Is aquatrade a safe website to buy from or is it not trust worthy?


Aquatraders had a somewhat unfortunate reputation due to some return problems (from what I saw mostly busted tube type things) and lets say what it is a cutrate (as in pricing) Chinese surrogate vendor. as such you get what you pay for.
As to their LED's.. seems the only real problem is the occasional (and expected) power supply failures..

The LED tech is fairly straightforward. Oh and the LEd's are certainly not the best "bins" but more than adequate for our purposes..

As a sort of "justification" search for beamswork led problems..
or asst. terms.. Not much there AFAICT..

This one is fun..


> After the first month, the little power adapter crapped out and I replaced that with an extra one I had. Then about 3 months ago, I wasn't satisfied with the amount of light it was putting out so I boosted the light output which made the unit run pretty warm. Was thinking of adding optional fans like the [Ebay Link Removed] version[/URL] has now. But oh too late! I must have fried a connection in the circuit board... (all lights are out)


http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?274785-My-LED-light-just-crapped-out



> Actually, overheating is my fault because I'm using 17 volts instead of factory spec 12 volts to crank out lots more light from this unit.


----------



## mrbigshot (Sep 14, 2014)

i bought one of the original 6 x 3w units 3 years ago, it was the first of the beeamworks lines. i changed the leds out to something from plant friendly (6500k, red and blues) and used it for a refugium grow light in my saltwater setup. it was on 24/7 for 3 years and never faltered, i did drop it in the tank a few times with no real damage however the last time 2 of the leds stopped lighting fully (there very dim). i suspect that fulling it apart and re-soldering those leds would solve the problem.

long story short i trust them, they work well in my experience. i am going to buy the 18" models when they ever come into stock. if not ill get one of the salt models and change the leds out with ebay bridglux leds.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

mrbigshot said:


> last i heard was check back in 2-3 weeks for a status update on both ebay and aquatraders. i suspect them to be the same people. they sell the same used item on both sites.
> 
> i have ordered from both topdogsellers and aquatraders and never had a problem with either.


Topdogseller (Texas company) and AquaTraders (California "company") are not the same people and as of today TDS seems to have most everything in stock. I tried to check AT out once before the new year as I live about 10 minutes away, their company is not listed in the directory at the building they claim to have as HQ. They have not been a registered company in CA for years yet they operate out of here. It seems their messed up past is mainly in T5 lighting but why risk dealing with them? There are accounts of the same problems happening with the LED lights now. If they did not want to deal with returns they should have put a "All sales final, products sold as is" like a lot of LFS.

As a few might see I like beamsworks products, I have been happy with all three lights I got. That said they may be a clearly you get what you pay for product, if something burns out I am going to try and fix it as I feel confident I can do so. But others who are not so savvy will have to deal with returns or exchanges etc. AT is not beamsworks. If you have a problem with the light you have to deal with the place you bought it from, AT has a reputation for not working with you. 


TLDR: Aquatraders are rather shady, Topdogseller on ebay is not the same company as AT. If you feel confident to fix a simple SMD LED light buy from whomever. If you feel you may need to return it look at someone less shady then Aquatraders.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

AT and TDS are the same company I'm sure, because when I bought from AT, they sent the items from TX.


----------



## Kylesaltandpepper (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the information guys. Since the pent hi lumen is out of stock, I was wondering if this will work: http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56327p.htm Again, I'm looking for growth in my java fern and enhancing my cichlid colors. Don't forget I have a 18 inch deep tank.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> AT and TDS are the same company I'm sure, because when I bought from AT, they sent the items from TX.


That is called drop shipping, companies do it all the time, if they are short on a product they will purchase it wholesale from another company and ship it out from there.

All the research I have done shows they are not connected to each other. I work at a law firm fixing computers, I have way to much down time as you can see. 

Also TDS will start feeling this port slowdown soon, they get their shipments in through Long Beach so unless they can get containers around the long way their stock will dry up soon.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

zerodameaon said:


> Also TDS will start feeling this port slowdown soon, they get their shipments in through Long Beach so unless they can get containers around the long way their stock will dry up soon.


don't forget Chinese New Years..


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

zerodameaon said:


> That is called drop shipping, companies do it all the time, if they are short on a product they will purchase it wholesale from another company and ship it out from there.
> 
> All the research I have done shows they are not connected to each other. I work at a law firm fixing computers, I have way to much down time as you can see.
> 
> Also TDS will start feeling this port slowdown soon, they get their shipments in through Long Beach so unless they can get containers around the long way their stock will dry up soon.


But they sell exactly the same products at almost the exact same prices. It's hard to imagine that they are different. Maybe an email will clarify.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> But they sell exactly the same products at almost the exact same prices. It's hard to imagine that they are different. Maybe an email will clarify.


Yup emailing them now, I was very blunt with my questions so we will see how they handle this. If I am wrong then maybe its just the fact that they know eBay is towering over them for products they sell on there and are actually willing to work with buyers because of it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> But they sell exactly the same products at almost the exact same prices. It's hard to imagine that they are different. Maybe an email will clarify.


I assume Aquatraders is just a large importer and top dog could actually order stock though them.. working together doesn't mean the same company.. 

I have NO idea which is correct. I do know top dog sells "refurbished" goods (returns ect) where Aquatrader does not.. They do have an EMPTY Clearance tab though.. 

I do believe they are loosely connected..

whatever the connection the lights are the same..


----------

